# Problems...



## toddxtrail69 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all! Wonder if you could help me with a few problems with my Xtrail. 1st, the engine struggles to start whenever the temperature is below about 5 degrees. Given the the temp has been as low as -10 this past week it's really struggled!! It cranks very slowly and won't fire up for 10 seconds or so, there's usually a lot of white smoke when it eventually starts! Iv been heating the plugs 3 times before trying to fire it up but it doesn't seem to be helping much. Any ideas what could be wrong? Last week the engine cut out whilst running cold and wouldn't start. Started it with my booster pack and it's not failed since, but it still takes around 10 secs of cranking before it fires.

Secondly, a few of the lights on the dash do not work. It's the auto/2wd lights and some of the lights on the climate control. Is this likely to be blown bulbs or blown fuses? Also, the lights on the speedo intermittently work and fail! Any ideas?

Finally, could somebody please recommend what engine oil I should use? I'm servicing it next week! Iv got a 2001 2.2di Xtrail. I've been advised 5w-30, as the cars already covered 100K miles, will it make much difference if I use full or part synthetic?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------

